# Sexy Konan



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 12, 2008)

One after another, Konan again (censored version) Maybe I'll post the uncensored version in the bathouse. The lightning effect could be better but I suck at using photoshop properly. 

Enjoy


----------



## Euraj (Nov 12, 2008)

Ho-ho! Pretty sexay.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 13, 2008)

OMFG 






May I please, Sig it one day


----------



## Stephen (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow very sexy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice,send me the uncensored version pm plox


----------



## AlphaRooster (Nov 13, 2008)

aw man..you took her coat off. Now Konan is gonna die. ha ha good job though


----------



## LoliConArtist (Nov 13, 2008)

Quite the pair of manly shoulders, me thinks.

But a pretty good drawing nonetheless. Though, I'm a fan of the half-lidded eyes, as opposed to closed entirely.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 13, 2008)

*!*

Thanks for the comments!



MichaelLucky said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you may. 



LoliConArtist said:


> Quite the pair of manly shoulders, me thinks.
> 
> But a pretty good drawing nonetheless. Though, I'm a fan of the half-lidded eyes, as opposed to closed entirely.



I was ready for all sorts of comment but I didn't see this one comming. I still look at it and can not find anything manly in her shoulders. I'd like to have another person's opinion on it... to see if I'm blind or something.

And yes the half lidded eyes were my first option.... but it didn't look great when I tried it so I just closed them, yeah i know it's kinda lazy...


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 13, 2008)

omg this is way too good

lovely style


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2008)

. Hot!


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 13, 2008)

Very Sexy


----------



## Creator (Nov 13, 2008)

She looks like shes on a diet. 


Awesome work, i have to admit. Captured her face quite accurately.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Nov 13, 2008)

*


The Bloodthirsty said:



			Thanks for the comments!



Yes you may. 



I was ready for all sorts of comment but I didn't see this one comming. I still look at it and can not find anything manly in her shoulders. I'd like to have another person's opinion on it... to see if I'm blind or something.

And yes the half lidded eyes were my first option.... but it didn't look great when I tried it so I just closed them, yeah i know it's kinda lazy...
		
Click to expand...


I don't see the manly shoulders either.

I think the half lidded eyes would've looked better personally, but I love this picture. I'd like the uncensored version to be either sent to me, or posted in the bathhouse, please. 

*


----------



## LoliConArtist (Nov 13, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> I was ready for all sorts of comment but I didn't see this one comming. I still look at it and can not find anything manly in her shoulders. I'd like to have another person's opinion on it... to see if I'm blind or something.
> 
> And yes the half lidded eyes were my first option.... but it didn't look great when I tried it so I just closed them, yeah i know it's kinda lazy...



Perhaps it's just me then. The way I see it is that men's shoulders in both real life and anime are pretty much equal in width to their hips. Women generally have wider hips than they do shoulders.

Of course, real manly men, such as Alex Louis Armstrong from FMA, have really manly shoulders wider than the width of their hips.  And I personally don't see any way this Konan could possibly conform to ShoulderHip regulations.

As I said, it's a good drawing regardless of what I think, and now I'm even outnumbered 2:1.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 13, 2008)

Sexy pictor is like...sexy


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 14, 2008)

Smexy 

Great job, I really like it!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 14, 2008)

woah! she looks awesome!


----------



## Paulina (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice work! 

it would be great if Konan actually has tattoos under her cloak, wouldnt it?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2008)

That's quite a piercing she has.  Cool idea of the design though, I like what you did with the tattoos. That kind of gitty look to it with the colors and texture kind of makes me think of one of those old noir films with a mysterious seductress.


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Nov 15, 2008)

Omg. amazing!!! =O Love it!!!!!


----------



## Alice (Nov 15, 2008)

HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 15, 2008)

sexy 
I really like it


----------



## Soldier (Nov 15, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## kiss me! (Nov 15, 2008)

Ahem 

That iz SEXy.

Nice work!!!


----------



## Vanity (Nov 16, 2008)

Very seductive. XD You definitly did a good job. It's very well done.

Are her eyes closed though? Because her eyes look a little creepy so I hope that they're just closed and that that's just her eye shadow. lol.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 16, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Very seductive. XD You definitly did a good job. It's very well done.
> 
> Are her eyes closed though? Because her eyes look a little creepy so I hope that they're just closed and that that's just her eye shadow. lol.



oh well you're the third person to comment on her eyes, I think I'll have to improve this in my next drawing. Yes they are closed.

And thanks again everyone for the comments


----------



## Chillax (Nov 16, 2008)

hola 
she's seductive, also, the lighting and edgy peircings make her impressive.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome work, Konan's seductive body and wide, curved hips ooze with attractiveness. The lines you made on both side of her body make were well drawn and they in no way take away from the sexiness of this painting. I don't mind that her eyes are closed, though I think that if you made them lidded, this image would have been considered even more erotic. Love the attire too XD.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Nov 16, 2008)

That sure is one sexy picture of Konan


----------



## Yumi (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow Sexy Konan is...sexy


----------



## cRIPtic (Nov 18, 2008)

Dang, I love it! she's melting meee
Impressive style I <3 Konan


----------



## Roxion (Nov 18, 2008)

Sexy


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 22, 2008)

Your sense of lighting is the best part, it's soft but dramatic. While the eyes are darkened from her eyeshadow it gives me a sense of a void; ah, is she crying? When she closes her eyes it appears her eyes are blackened out, and I think it a little ironic considering that it's implied she's in love with Pein who's ability is that of the "master" eye of sorts. I also like your choice of piercings and body art.  Lovely work.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 23, 2008)

...Wow...hot...

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skylit (Nov 23, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Zookini (Nov 23, 2008)

Very sexy


----------



## Rinme (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks very sexy.


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 4, 2008)

I love it, she looks so sexy


----------

